# How to set a GRUB 2 background image?



## CarlManCity (May 31, 2014)

Hello, I hope I am posting in the correct area because this is more about setting up GRUB 2 (not maintaining a port) and it's not a booting or installation problem.

I installed GRUB 2 from ports and have managed to get the important stuff - menu and booting - working. I had to do it though by configuring the grub.cfg file directly because the `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg` command that the GRUB manual says to use always caused the system to complain of syntax errors. Anyway, the one thing I can't get working is a background image at the GRUB menu. I have tried many different commands with many types and sizes of images but nothing is working and my eyes are spinning from all the attempts. I'm not even sure if what I've tried applies to FreeBSD since most of the info out there is from forums for those other systems. I was hoping someone could give me guidance here, like exactly what commands should be present in grub.cfg and anything else. I would have posted what I've tried so far but since I tried so many different things, it probably wouldn't be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 20, 2014)

Create a file named /usr/local/etc/default/grub. Set your preferences there, such as below. Then run "#update-grub"


```
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="verbose"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

GRUB_BACKGROUND="/path/to_your/backgroun.img"
```


----------

